# Australian Piggi Wiggi Scooter



## Bluedog (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi there,

Great forum

My name is Ryan, I recently purchased this Piggi Wiggi scooter and I'm trying to find out some information on it's manufacturer and any general info like year it was made and how it may have looked in it's prime or what it may be missing. The biggest mystery for me at the moment is how the back brake was meant to operate as most scooters of this vintage I've seen have a foot brake. This appears to have a cable operated brake?

Tossing up whether to try and do a resto or just leave it as is and let the kids enjoy it

The reason I believe it to be Aussie made is that 1. I live in Australia and 2. the tyres are Australian made by a company called Leggett.

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## Bluedog (Mar 5, 2016)

Another pic.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi Ryan
Thanks for posting pics of your piggi wiggi. Takes guts for a grown man to admit to owning something with a name like that 
Most aussie toys of this era (assume fifties) were made by Cyclops or Triang from uk - which took over Cyclops mid-fifties. 
So if you check their catalogues you may find something similar. (Even if another company made it, they usually advertised and distributed it). Another option is a Sydney department store such as Anthony Horndens. 
No internet database yet of kids scooters. 
Regarding the brake, the usual operation is with the rear stand - once its folded over ready to ride it can press down onto the wheel. 
Hope that helps,
Colin


----------



## Bluedog (Mar 6, 2016)

Hey Colin, thanks very much for your reply mate much appreciated and yes I have a certain amount of shame that my first post on here contained the words "piggi wiggi" so hence forth I'll be referring to it as simply 'The Pig'.

I've tried doing a bit of research on it but I can't find any Cyclops scooters that look the same, a few similar but several differences. The stand acting as a part of the brake is interesting but on further inspection I can't see how it would work with the set up it has, to me it looks reliant on a cable to pull the brakes and allow the pads to make contact with the rim. ( see pic )

Are there any online reference sites that contain old catalogues?

Thanks again, the search continues..........


----------



## Chaff1977 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi Ryan,

I am an Aussie and I collect trikes, bikes and scooters etc. I haven't seen a scooter like this, I have 25 scooters more than half of which are Cyclops and this looks like none of them. The brakes that are operated by the rear stand are only on scooters with disc wheels. The disc wheel has a little drum brake kind of setup on it. you rotate the stand over the top of the rear guard and push down on it, it hits a lever which makes the brakes grab. From what I can see the brakes on your scooter are definitely cable operated. Obviously the cable setup is missing....
The pic below shows one with a rear drum brake


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 6, 2016)

The last scooter above, red with brake operated by the stand in running position [other than the brake set-up] and width of tires, resembles very much, the literal design of my late 1930s Greyhound brand scooter built in Indianapolis, In, U.S.A. Will try to add a photo perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 8, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> The last scooter above, red with brake operated by the stand in running position [other than the brake set-up] and width of tires, resembles very much, the literal design of my late 1930s Greyhound brand scooter built in Indianapolis, In, U.S.A. Will try to add a photo perhaps tomorrow.



 I was just struck with the similarity in design of these two scooters [Chaff1977]. This 'Greyhound' built in Indianapolis about 1936... The white framed one w/red and black trim.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2016)

nice scooter......my Piggy Wiggy ran alllll the way home!


----------



## Chaff1977 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Juanita,

The Greyhound is very similar in design to the Cyclops scooters from Australia. Other than the chunky wheels. Some of the later Cyclops scooters even had a similar brake setup as seen below. Honestly though I look at the pics you guys post and do get a little envious, I would love to get my hands on some of the stream lined and art deco style trike and scooters that were made in America. Australian brands didn't get into that sort of styling.....


----------

